# Cute pics of my sleeping GPigs



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

As the title says, I caught my two girls sleeping.  I think they look adorable. They are going to be 6 yrs. old this December yet still look like babies to me.

(Please excuse the dirtiness of the cage. It is due for a cleaning.)

Asher typically looks like a puffball when she sleeps. Lately, she like to rest her head on the edge of her litter pan when she does. 



















Toadie looks like she is dead  But she was in such a deep REM sleep that her ears were twitching and she didn't even wake up till I banged softly on the floor of the cage and made it vibrate a bit. 





































I always think it is neat to see them sleeping with their guard down, since Gpigs are prey animals. It feels nice that my piggies know they are safe with me.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There yours I can not see the cuteness.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I am sorry, but I don't know what you mean by that.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

wow that second girl is in a very deep sleep, it's so cute and they look so comfortable.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

She really was in a deep sleep. I had to tap on the floor of here cage, next to the bin a few times before she even woke up. I wonder if they are sleeping more due to older age.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That was me trying to nicely say I do not find them adorible yet.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I think so, I know when my mice got older they slept more. Gah those little feet are so cute. For whatever reason I always think their feet are so cute xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mice are adorible.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LadyVictorian said:


> I think so, I know when my mice got older they slept more. Gah those little feet are so cute. For whatever reason I always think their feet are so cute xD


I always think that animal feet look soo cute too! I am always commenting on my animals having "baby feetz" and playing with their little feetz :tongue:

Chocolate Betta- It hurts me to have someone tell me my babies don't look cute. It is okay if you don't like them and I don't expect anyone to like them the way I do, but I don't think it is very nice to tell someone that out loud. 

I appreciate that you were trying to be polite out of respect to my thread, but I also don't think it would be fair if I told you that any of your pets didn't look cute if I didn't like them. Do you understand what I am trying to say?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If you don't have anything nice to say, best not to say anything, Choc. Saying something like that can really hurt a person's feelings.

OH by the way, what colour is Asher? Such a gorgeous colour! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I was trying to say to me there not cute but hat is probably because I can not see the cutest part eyes I really thought I was wording it nicely.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

One of my room mates is getting a GP when we move, I wonder if they can get along with rats so they can play out in the living room together. How easy are they to litter train? If they can train fairly well I just might get one as well. I'm between bunny, gp, or MORE FISH!!!!! xD I just love the noises GP make so much, it's so cute.

And guineie pigs are hella cute, see










FYI Pearl those cages look amazing, are they hand made?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I was right eyes that is adorible like look at the food he has and his little eyes sorry if I offended you.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Olympia said:


> OH by the way, what colour is Asher? Such a gorgeous colour!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I believe Asher's coloration is a variation of the "Agouti" color (wild coloring)? She has a grey body, but has white areas and a small white snip on her nose. Around her eyes the white rings seem to get bigger as she gets older.

eta- actually realized the pics showed her white coloring well, dunno why I didn't realize that.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You guys really love your guinue pigs and learn a lot about them.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

ChoclateBetta said:


> You guys really love your guinue pigs and learn a lot about them.


Of course  I think any time you get a new pet you should learn as much about them as you can, to give them the best life


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I did that with fish.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

ThePearlFish said:


> Of course  I think any time you get a new pet you should learn as much about them as you can, to give them the best life


+1

did that when I got both my rats and my mice. I love augoti. Not sure if gp colors are the same as rats and mice but if they are she almost looks blue augoti...if so.....<.<....don't look at me when she vanishes from her cage one night. Blue's and blue augoti are to droooooooool for. OMG.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I want one of those angora guinea pigs


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LadyVictorian said:


> One of my room mates is getting a GP when we move, I wonder if they can get along with rats so they can play out in the living room together. How easy are they to litter train? If they can train fairly well I just might get one as well. I'm between bunny, gp, or MORE FISH!!!!! xD I just love the noises GP make so much, it's so cute.
> 
> And guineie pigs are hella cute, see
> 
> ...


Whew! Okay, I hope I get all of your questions.

Gpigs are normally social creatures and do best in pairs so they have a buddy. In my case, Asher and Toadie lived in the same cage in the shelter, but for some reason when we returned home, Asher suddenly didn't want to get along with Toadie anymore. To protect her, we just separated the cage into sections and they can still talk to each other, yet have their own space. They both really enjoy this arrangement the best I think. 

I would not let the Gpigs play with the rats because rats are predators and Gpigs are really passive. They do not "play" in the regular sense like other animals (wrestling, etc.)

When I kept up with maintaining each cage section I was able to train Toadie to the litter box 90% of the time and Asher 75-80%. But that was in the cage. Gpigs cannot be trained well in my experience out of the cage. They have small bladders and since they are constant foragers, always eating, they poop all the time.

One thing to remember about them is they are more higher maintenance than at first glance. And rabbits are very high maintenance. They do best with a lot of out of the time cage and do better with out-of-the-cage litter box training. It is best if you spay/neuter the rabbit to cut down on peeing, marking out of the box. My friend had an un spayed bunny and she would pee red on the carpet sometimes. :/ 

Regardless, Gpigs and Bunnies are great pets if you have the time to devote to them! Gpigs can be very personable and smart. My girls both know who my BF and I are, they try to run away from the vet straight to me when they are being checked out. And I vacuum the fleece in their cage to keep it neat sometimes and they are so used to the hose, they will just walk around close to it as if it is normal. When I give them baths they just stay still and I can manipulate their bodies and they let me without being bothered.

And yes! I did put together the cage  With choroplast and organizing storage cubes. They are like grates almost (well, you can see them in the pic ). It is about 6 ft. long so they each have ~ 2 1/2 ft across to run around in.

If there is anything else you want to know about them, send me a pm!  I'm happy to talk about any number of animal creatures (I used to have rats too btw, I miss them!)


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I was always fighting over gp and rabbits because I wanted an animal who could live outside a cage aside from bedtime when they have to go back into their cage. A friend of mine had a bunny who lives outside the cage about 12 hours a day and was fully litter trained. The only issue was chewing stuff up but my rats do the same thing so I don't care. They chew up my stuff I get new stuff, anything that's toxic is kept from rat hands on high shelves they can't reach. 

I figured rats wouldn't be able to play with them, my Bella more likely because she's a shy quiet rat who just likes to snuggle but her smaller sister Fili is a rough housing monster of pent up hyper activity and high prey drive. Trained her to hunt spiders in my bedroom and just about every other bug. I know rats and rabbits have gotten along,the same friend with a bunny has two male rats who play with the bunny and will even share carrots with each other. 

I think regardless if my room mate gets a gp I might get one too just so they can live together and we could both technically have our own. 

Can you get gp spayed and neutered? Which is more friendly with people girls or boys? Someone once told me girls were more likely to be snuggly with people and males are a bit more aggressive and likely to bit. How long do they live/ Ha sorry I am hitting you with a million questions just want to know about them since they seem eventually they will be living in the house.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LadyVictorian said:


> I was always fighting over gp and rabbits because I wanted an animal who could live outside a cage aside from bedtime when they have to go back into their cage. A friend of mine had a bunny who lives outside the cage about 12 hours a day and was fully litter trained. The only issue was chewing stuff up but my rats do the same thing so I don't care. They chew up my stuff I get new stuff, anything that's toxic is kept from rat hands on high shelves they can't reach.
> 
> I figured rats wouldn't be able to play with them, my Bella more likely because she's a shy quiet rat who just likes to snuggle but her smaller sister Fili is a rough housing monster of pent up hyper activity and high prey drive. Trained her to hunt spiders in my bedroom and just about every other bug. I know rats and rabbits have gotten along,the same friend with a bunny has two male rats who play with the bunny and will even share carrots with each other.
> 
> ...


No problem! I have actually had both genders and to me it sounds like a rabbit is better for your situation since you are able to give it the ample time out of the cage it needs, I'll pm you so we can get a longer chat going


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Sounds good ha.

My room mates old room mate only had boys so he wanted to know most of all if girls were friendly or if it was just the fact his old room mate hardly ever played with his.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would like a Guinia pig but I know I can't care for them and I prefer fish but everyone has different pet preferences.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

They are so cute! I love Gpigs! They are my favorite rodents! So cuddly


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

My mom and I are always joking about getting a couple of Guinea Pigs. One will be named Turnip for sure. :lol: I was thinking of Bean for the second.

Yours are adorable though! They look so relaxed. It's always a special feeling to know that your pets trust you so completely.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

They are great pets. I like the names you picked out Birdielikestomatoes. 

They are always so happy to see you. When I lived with my parents still, I'd come home and talk to them in a squeaky voice and Toadie would wheek back at me as if she would have a conversation back at me. So I would say things like "oh really? And what else did you do today? Wow! that's fascinating!" :tongue:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Awe they are adorbs! <3


----------

